# MK677 Sources plz



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Hit me with your best sources (particularly if your reccomendation is the same as another posters)

And ideally not something you used 4 years ago

I want to buy some now, not in 2015.

By good I mean; hanging out your ass lethargy, so hungry you eat the paper plate your meal was served on, gaining 10lb of heart straining water within a week of use, blood turns to fanta fruit twist

You know.. actual Mk677

Cheers gents :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Max muscle was my go to, there not pills now but liquid, not used that. Not used nexus mk yet personally but heard good things.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Was looking at max muscle but only the liquid solution now

As much as I rate nexus the mk677 is more than I'm use to paying for even less product

Edit @Matt6210 I forgot to quote you


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Was looking at max muscle but only the liquid solution now
> 
> As much as I rate nexus the mk677 is more than I'm use to paying for even less product
> 
> Edit @Matt6210 I forgot to quote you


 Yeah max muscle was cheap.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

I used TM MK677 tabs and also MM labs liquid solution.

both exactly the same effect wise.. had some smashed down a triple burger with fries chicken burger single then 2 ice cream sundae's..

still hungry 30 mins later

. only reason stopped was due to BG rising from 4.5mmol - 5mmol 90-120mims post meal.

5 days after 20mg 0.75ml MM labs MK677 it was 7.3mmol 120mims post meal. so yeah it's legit


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

swole troll said:


> Hit me with your best sources (particularly if your reccomendation is the same as another posters)
> 
> And ideally not something you used 4 years ago
> 
> ...


 Used a few different companies and my go to over the last couple of years has been drxbiotech.com

It's just pure powder in a bottle with a tiny scoop, tastes like crap but does the job :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry can't help except to recommend you avoid the below as mine was bunk and thrown in the bin


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Sorry can't help except to recommend you avoid the below as mine was bunk and thrown in the bin


 That's s**t

Their yohimbine is 100% legit


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

f**k me all those DMs and tags over the years about how to use MK677 and ive got 3 sources from this thread

were all you guys that contacted me only after information for hypothetical purposes?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

It's a shame Max muscle went liquid form, they were good.

Agree with Nexus, I bet they're decently dosed but expensive.

You should make a load and because everyone's trusted source! Haha.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

swole troll said:


> As much as I rate nexus the mk677 is more than I'm use to paying for even less product


 That other place does 50 x 30mg version for less dosh.


----------



## Mrrt (Aug 1, 2019)

I use metablack it's the only one I have ever used I take 12.5 mg tablet on a morning before the gym then one on an evening before jits it makes me very hungry only been on it for 3 weeks but if the hunger is a side effect of it being good stuff I am always hungry like eat your own hand hungry I will be interested to know what you get and what you think of it


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

I use musclerage.it's advertised as mk-47 on the website,but it's the same thing.

60 x 10mg caps for £44.99.my appetite goes through the roof after taking this.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

I had a read through the posts and I didn't see it mentioned, but Receptor Chems MK-677 is decent and working well for me, although more hunger than usual.

Decent IMHO.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

VST Research is legit. Even comes with a dose of Huperzine A too. You can buy it couple places online, even saw it on ebay the other day lol


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

I personally have a fresh batch. I used to sell it however this time I'm keeping it all haha I'm out of the capsule making game. However if you want we can figure out the price per g. Inbox me of you want. Not sure why I'm typing this, I wouldn't buy from a random guy tbf lol maybe I can just give you the contact details of my supllier if you prefer? However their minimum order is 20g and they are based in china, naturally.


----------



## DavidAddy (Jul 2, 2020)

Enhancetech EU has legit MK-677


----------

